

Ask HN: Apps for managing a startup's finances? - jongos

My partner and I are starting to make enough revenue that we need to figure out how to keep track of it all collaboratively.  What are some tools we can consider for keeping track of our income, expenditures and profits?
======
chrisgoodrich
My first thought would be to check out inDinero (www.indinero.com).

Seems like exactly their product domain.

~~~
jongos
Good find, this sounds like exactly what we need.

------
togasystems
You can kick it old school and use a shoebox and excel.

~~~
jongos
That's what I'm doing right now but I fear the wrath of the IRS.

